# Honda GC160 shakes after repairs



## cyrusvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,
The piece that holds my valve cover broke. I had an expert welder I know fix it.

I could start it back up and after checking all the usual stuff, realized that I didn't align the timing belt correctly when I put it back together.

Fixed that and it started right up with 2 pulls.

Now the problem is, this thing has barely been used. Before the break, it would start on the first pull then purr like a kitten.

Now, it shakes a little and stumbles under load (it's a wood splitter). It never used to have trouble with the load of the hydraulics.

Anyone have any ideas? My thoughts:
-Maybe I didn't seal the cylinder head well
-Maybe the timing belt is one or two notches off
-Maybe the throttle isn't set right. I took the springs off an identical machine so I would think it would be fine.

Thanks in advance for the help!

Cyrus


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My guess would be the timing belt is still not properly aligned. There is a thread with pictures that show the timing alignment on the GC engines.


----------



## cyrusvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll adjust and report back.


----------



## cyrusvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's an update:

I had the timing reset and now it runs about 95% as smooth as before the repair. But it works!

The bad news: the control valve is now leaking out of the end opposite the joystick. It takes 3-10 minutes to warm up the oil before it starts leaking. I'm assuming as the oil warms and gets thin, the leak starts.

It doesn't leak much under zero load. However when switching direction or when it first hits the log, it squirts fluid.

The valve is a Prince LS-3000 (based on photos online) this splitter has barely any markings on it. My question is: are there o-rings in the valve that I can repair? Or do I need to buy a whole new control valve?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a parts breakdown of your valve.Lots of o-rings inside that are replaceable.Hope this helps.


----------



## cyrusvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks! It's leaking from right behind the snap ring (#8). I don't see any washers there but perhaps something was knocked out of line when I was trying to start the engine while the valve was in different positions. I will disassemble and reassemble and see if that help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

It could be the cup #21 that is worn out since it is made of rubber.Alot of older hardware stores carry parts like this if yours is damaged.


----------



## cyrusvt (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks USMCgrunt, I was shocked because this machine is a few years old but was barely used. I still considered the rubber to be corroded because the last guy didn't really use it which can kill a machine just as much as over-use.

I eventually got the snap ring out without buying the $35 tool meant for that. After that step, I was able to pull the valve spool out and found a small little piece of lint on the detent sleeve (#1).

I cleaned everything I could get to and scraped out any remaining dust, reassembled and it works!

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad it was a simple cost free repair.Mission accomplished.


----------

